# Buspirone . Buspar - does it do the body good ?



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

Has anyone tried Buspirone at a high dosage such as 30 Mg or 40 Mg daily?


Has anyone had any success with Buspirone

I have gone through Every SSRI, about 3 Tricylics, without any help... Ativan helped, but I know I will not be able to get anymore of that good stuff.


So Please tell me, has anyone had any success with Buspirone ? Only reply if you have please. Thanks.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I was on 30 mg of buspar a day for a few months and it didn't have any kind of effect at all. Didn't have any kind of withdrawl when I stopped taking it either.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sleepysmurf said:


> Has anyone tried Buspirone at a high dosage such as 30 Mg or 40 Mg daily?


That's not high. As I recall, Buspar comes in 30 mg tabets and I was taking it twice a day for a 60 mg total. It did nothing at all for me. It might as well have been a sugar pill.

It was only tried because I've failed so many meds. My psychiatrist deems Buspar basically useless by itself. He felt it had some possibility of helping boost the performance of my high Xanax dose. Didn't work.


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

Buspar is a week antianxiety medecine,it has been proven to work for GAD only.some studies and practice found it usefull as adjunctive to SSRIs,it enhances the antidepressant activity,I am on buspar 15-30 mg with celexa and other medications since 5 years,really it worked by augmenting celexa and the combination helped for my depression and anxiety.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

many psychs dismiss buspar as worthless, giving no better than placebo effect, however its still widely promoted to docs who usually are happy to prescribe the stuff


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

It never did a thing for me.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

I take 40 mg. a day and it's been a fantastic drug for me. If you are curious about it then there is no harm in trying it.


----------

